# Fish Species?



## ptg01s (May 19, 2010)

I caught this in a pond yesterday and I am not sure what exactly it is. I picked it up on a spinner, it was about 3.5 lbs. I think it is a crappie, any thoughts?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

ummm...that is the elusive, and rarely photographed, largemouth bass. Nice catch.


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

yes that is a largemouth and it looks healthy and full of eggs hope you releast it.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

This post was either a fresh-faced fisherman excited to find out what species he has caught, or one of the best "trolling" posts I have seen in some time. If it is the latter, I must commend the poster for giving me a hell of a laugh so early in the morning.

If it is the former, I mean no disrespect to you Ptg01s, but you should know that the beautiful fish you caught is arguably the most well-known, and most targeted species of sport fish on the planet. 

Irregardless, that is one solid looking largemouth, and congrats on a fine catch sir.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

That's a Blue Marlin.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

LMB

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Crappie! Ive caught plenty of Crappie that look peculiarly like a Bass, don't let these guys try and fool you.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

the fact that you were throwing a spinner bait in a pond says it all. Nice fish. If I would have caught it, it would be the dinner species.(if it was in the 12 to 17 inch range) I throw back the hogs but go by length rather than weight.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmmm I'm gonna go with Jaws if you are a troll poster. If you are a youngin then that is the best fish you will ever catch out of freshwater in Ohio.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bass-Chad said:


> Hmmm I'm gonna go with Jaws if you are a troll poster. If you are a youngin then that is the best fish you will ever catch out of freshwater in Ohio.


I love catching bass as much as anyone, but I have to disagree, I'd say steelies are the best fish you're going to catch in Ohio.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it is a bass for sure, but if it hit a spinner i would say its a mean mouth bass,lol.

all kidding aside, its just a nice lmb. and this may offend a few but it would be catch and release (in crisco) but most ponds need thinned out alittle anyway. to many fish will do more harm than good. just my opinion. just think how many big walleyes would have been released on erie this year, if everybody had released all the females they caught on erie.
sherman


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

It could be a crappie youre talking about whats in the largemouths stomach right?


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Amphibious Chupacabra, you were lucky to get out of there alive!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

No way its 3.5 # unless those are size 15 shoes...JK


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

What its a bass why the argument 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> This post was either a fresh-faced fisherman excited to find out what species he has caught, or one of the best "trolling" posts I have seen in some time. If it is the latter, I must commend the poster for giving me a hell of a laugh so early in the morning.
> 
> If it is the former, I mean no disrespect to you Ptg01s, but you should know that the beautiful fish you caught is arguably the most well-known, and most targeted species of sport fish on the planet.
> 
> Irregardless, that is one solid looking largemouth, and congrats on a fine catch sir.


Watching credibility fly out the window is quite a sight.

On a side note. This guy has FOUR posts. Why can't we just answer the question. Maybe he's new to fishing. Let's run him off with sarcastic comments instead.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

jcustunner24 said:


> Watching credibility fly out the window is quite a sight.
> 
> On a side note. This guy has FOUR posts. Why can't we just answer the question. Maybe he's new to fishing. Let's run him off with sarcastic comments instead.


Couldn't agree more...nice fish Although it is some funny stuff!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry to OP for my original comment... one of those type first think later deals. Very nice Bass Good point J24, about the 4 post and running him off. It was all in fun though.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

onemorecastt said:


> Couldn't agree more...nice fish Although it is some funny stuff!


I had to point this out as well. You "couldn't agree more" indicates that you don't think anyone should of said anything besides what species of fish was caught, yet "it is some funny stuff" indicates that you laughed anyways.

Is that not the definition of hypocrisy?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I will say this. I had to click on the picture to see the colors of the fish. To be fair to the person that posted this that LMB is no like the picturesque LMB's wee are constantly seeing on TV and in the media. It looks to be full of eggs and/or the head seems a little small conpared to most pictures you normaly see. So not knowing what it was right away is at least forgivable IMHO>


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry I guess for my comment. I was (somewhat) told I was a jerk so I'm apologizing, lol. 
Just having a little fun. I'm sure he could tell it wasn't blue. 
And to back me up, I'm color blind xD.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

it is not possible to know what a spinnerbait is without knowing what a bass is. maybe you were not sure whether it was a large or smallmouth. 

in the unlikely possibility that I am incorrect, I will buy you a beer to say sorry. Other than that I will stick to my original post.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

this thread is probably the funniest i've read since the one about the crappie/ white bass hybrid!!! LOL! laughing is good for the soul and keeps you young. my vote is large mouth bass.


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

It's a small mouth blue crappie!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

no, its a green colored crappie.
ill take a big guess, you are new to fishing?


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

What do you think I am a computer?


----------

